# Weiche Schnur aufspulen



## dede84 (3. März 2016)

Hi Freunde, 

da ich mich jetzt langsam an das Thema Karpfen heran schleiche, kommt mal wieder eine Frage auf.

Ich habe für meine Rollen die Schnur 

- Fox Exocet 16lb 

gekauft und frage mich nun ob ich diese auf dem aufspulen auch in Seifenwasser einweichen sollte, wie ich es bei anderen Mono's auch mache? 

Grüße


----------



## dede84 (3. März 2016)

*AW: Weiche Schnur aufspulen*

Frage hat sich nun beantwortet und die Schnur liegt zum "wässern" im Bottich.


----------



## Spinnenfänger (3. März 2016)

*AW: Weiche Schnur aufspulen*

macht das schnur weicher? höre ich zum ersten mal. Ich habe bei mir die korda subline drauf . Durchmesser 0,35 er.


----------



## feederbrassen (3. März 2016)

*AW: Weiche Schnur aufspulen*



Spinnenfänger schrieb:


> macht das schnur weicher? höre ich zum ersten mal.



Zum endfetten.


----------



## hirschkaefer (3. März 2016)

*AW: Weiche Schnur aufspulen*

Ich schleiche auch mal Richtung Karpfen....der Trend geht halt zum Zweitzielfisch |supergri

Was könnt ihr denn als wirklich gute 0,35 monofile empfehlen?


----------



## <carp> (3. März 2016)

*AW: Weiche Schnur aufspulen*

Das trifft sich gut wollte gerade ein ähnliches thema erstellen.  Ist es nötig die schnur einige stunden in wasser eizulegen? Geflochtene und monofile schnur!?


----------



## jkc (3. März 2016)

*AW: Weiche Schnur aufspulen*

Hi, notwending ist das nicht, ich komme seit ca. 20 Jahren aus, ohne jemals eine Schnur vorher gewässert zu haben. In der Tat werden Monofile dabei aber etwas weicher, da sie Wasser aufnehmen.

Bzgl. "guter" Schnüre zum Karpfen angeln gibt´s hier vermutlich Seitenweise zu lesen.

Stroft GTM und ABR
Shimano Technium
Korda Subline
Quantum Salsa
Dreamtackle Super Touch
Berkely Big Game
Daiwa Infinity Duo

So als Stichworte und man kann die ganze Saison vorm Bildschirm verbringen...|supergri

Grüße JK


----------



## hirschkaefer (4. März 2016)

*AW: Weiche Schnur aufspulen*



jkc schrieb:


> So als Stichworte und man kann die ganze Saison vorm Bildschirm verbringen...|supergri



Danke für die Info´s. Ich fange schon mal an... #6


----------



## Joschkopp (4. März 2016)

*AW: Weiche Schnur aufspulen*

Also als wirklich gute Schnur kann ich nur die Produkte der Firma Carplines.de betiteln, da bei den Schnüren einfach alles passt. Wurde vorher von diversen Marken enttäuscht bis auf ein Produkt, was dafür aber auch schweine Teuer ist! Carplines hat für jede Situation die passende Schnur im Sortiment. Preisleistung passt auch und die farbigen Varianten sehen richtig gut aus auf den Rollen! Die Schnüre können richtig was.
Ist bei mir diese Saison für härteste Umstände aufjedenfall wieder auf den Rollen.


----------



## heu20 (4. März 2016)

*AW: Weiche Schnur aufspulen*

Servus, 

ich selber nutze die Technium in 0,35mm und neu die Subline in 0,35mm. Die Subline ist im Vergleich sehr weich und sinkt super!

Das Einweichen der Schnur vor dem Aufspulen hat weniger mit dem "Einweichen" zu tun als damit, dass Monoschnüre etwas Wasser ziehen und dicker werden. Wenn man also eine "knochentrockene" Mono aufspult, fischt und dann wieder einholt kann es sein, dass die Spule überfüllt ist. Allerdings merkt man das weniger bei 100m Schnur auf der Rolle. Aber bei großen Karpfenrollen mit 400mm und mehr Schnur ist der Effekt schon spürbar bzw sichtbar.

TL
Jan


----------



## bennyhill (4. März 2016)

*AW: Weiche Schnur aufspulen*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, notwending ist das nicht, ich komme seit ca. 20 Jahren aus, ohne jemals eine Schnur vorher gewässert zu haben. In der Tat werden Monofile dabei aber etwas weicher, da sie Wasser aufnehmen.
> 
> Bzgl. "guter" Schnüre zum Karpfen angeln gibt´s hier vermutlich Seitenweise zu lesen.
> 
> ...



Eine der schlechtesten Karpfenschnüre überhaupt              (Shimano  Technium) und eine Wasserleiche haben was gemeinsames: Sie tauchen immer  wieder auf...


----------



## jkc (4. März 2016)

*AW: Weiche Schnur aufspulen*



bennyhill schrieb:


> Eine der schlechtesten Karpfenschnüre überhaupt              (Shimano  Technium)...



Hi, ich mag die Schnur auch nicht, aber "gut" und "schlecht" liegt ja im Auge des Betrachters und uns ist wohl bekannt, dass da viele anderer Meinung sind als wir.|supergri

Grüße JK


----------



## hirschkaefer (4. März 2016)

*AW: Weiche Schnur aufspulen*

Keinen Streit Leute 

Es kommen ja nur noch zwei in die Auswahl...

Korda subline
Quantum Salsa

Das habe ich jetzt so für mich eingegrenzt, aber vermutlich ist es bei den beiden egal welche man nimmt.


----------



## feederbrassen (4. März 2016)

*AW: Weiche Schnur aufspulen*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Es kommen ja nur noch zwei in die Auswahl...
> 
> Korda subline
> Quantum Salsa



Ich steige diese Jahr um auf die Salsa von  Quantum.
Habe noch die Fox Stellpower drauf mit der ich soweit zufrieden bin,war.
Aber es steht eh ein Wechsel an.:q


----------



## YdeeS (4. März 2016)

*AW: Weiche Schnur aufspulen*



bennyhill schrieb:


> Eine der schlechtesten Karpfenschnüre überhaupt              (Shimano  Technium) und eine Wasserleiche haben was gemeinsames: Sie tauchen immer  wieder auf...



Servus, kannst du das auch begründen? 
Weil was Dehnverhalten, Abriebfestigkeit und Sinkeigenschaft angeht ist die Technium eine Top Schnur!


----------



## bennyhill (6. März 2016)

*AW: Weiche Schnur aufspulen*



YdeeS schrieb:


> Servus, kannst du das auch begründen?
> Weil was Dehnverhalten, Abriebfestigkeit und Sinkeigenschaft angeht ist die Technium eine Top Schnur!



  Sorry, es war nicht meine Absicht jemand persönlich an zu gehen, sondern die seit Jahren  mit großer Regelmässigkeit auftauchende Technium Empfehlung,steht seltsamer weise im krassen Wiederspruch zu den physikalischen Fakten der Schnur. Das ist mir ein Rätsel.
  Warum?
  Beim Big Game werden Rekorde nur bei zugelassenen Schnüren anerkannt, dazu werden diverse Parameter geprüft, z. B. Durchmesser Angabe Hersteller / tatsächlicher Durchmesser , Knotenfestigkeit usw.
Die hier oft gelobte Technium ist nach deren sehr strengen Prüfkriterien einer der schlechtesten Schnüre auf dem Markt, die nicht mal die einfachsten Mindeststandarts einhält, zb. Durchmesser 0,30 tatsächlich 035. Nassknotenfetigkeit extrem schlecht. Abspulverhalten = *Drahtähnlich* usw usw. Von allen, von einem zertifzierten physikalischen Labor geprüften Parametern, war sie einer der schlechtesten geprüften Schnüre .
  Das sind nachmessbare Fakten und kein subjektives Empfinden.
Gruss bennyhill


----------



## YdeeS (6. März 2016)

*AW: Weiche Schnur aufspulen*



bennyhill schrieb:


> Sorry, es war nicht meine Absicht jemand persönlich an zu gehen, sondern die seit Jahren  mit großer Regelmässigkeit auftauchende Technium Empfehlung,steht seltsamer weise im krassen Wiederspruch zu den physikalischen Fakten der Schnur. Das ist mir ein Rätsel.t
> Warum?
> Beim Big Game werden Rekorde nur bei zugelassenen Schnüren anerkannt, dazu werden diverse Parameter geprüft, z. B. Durchmesser Angabe Hersteller / tatsächlicher Durchmesser , Knotenfestigkeit usw.
> Die hier oft gelobte Technium ist nach deren sehr strengen Prüfkriterien einer der schlechtesten Schnüre auf dem Markt, die nicht mal die einfachsten Mindeststandarts einhält, zb. Durchmesser 0,30 tatsächlich 035. Nassknotenfetigkeit extrem schlecht. Abspulverhalten = *Drahtähnlich* usw usw. Von allen, von einem zertifzierten physikalischen Labor geprüften Parametern, war sie einer der schlechtesten geprüften Schnüre .
> ...



Du hast die Schnur selber noch nie gefischt oder? Zeig mal die Quellen zu deinen Behauptungen bitte. Und dass die Schnur "Drahtähnlich" sein soll, liegt an der Abriebfestigkeit, was auch andere Schnüre aufweisen wie z.B. Stroft ABR.


----------



## Maifliege (6. März 2016)

*AW: Weiche Schnur aufspulen*

rein subjektiv... ich hab die Technium auch sehr schnell "ausgemustert". Ist nicht sehr knotenresistent...


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (6. März 2016)

*AW: Weiche Schnur aufspulen*

Gibt es überhaupt eine mono mit 0,35 bis 0,40  die wirklich 9 bis 10 kg  hält ?


----------



## bennyhill (7. März 2016)

*AW: Weiche Schnur aufspulen*



YdeeS schrieb:


> Du hast die Schnur selber noch nie gefischt oder? Zeig mal die Quellen zu deinen Behauptungen bitte. Und dass die Schnur "Drahtähnlich" sein soll, liegt an der Abriebfestigkeit, was auch andere Schnüre aufweisen wie z.B. Stroft ABR.


Wenn Du mal die Suchfuntion benutzt wirst Du eine Bordiemitteilung finden, Sinngemäß: "Es ist doch bekannt, das die Technium ein Klingeldraht ist"
Du kannst also im Notfall die "Experten" anrufen, die dir die Schnur empfohlen haben. In einem hast du sicherlich recht, Klingeldraht ist abriebsfest...


----------



## YdeeS (7. März 2016)

*AW: Weiche Schnur aufspulen*



bennyhill schrieb:


> Wenn Du mal die Suchfuntion benutzt wirst Du eine Bordiemitteilung finden, Sinngemäß: "Es ist doch bekannt, das die Technium ein Klingeldraht ist"
> Du kannst also im Notfall die "Experten" anrufen, die dir die Schnur empfohlen haben. In einem hast du sicherlich recht, Klingeldraht ist abriebsfest...



Ich hab kein Problem mit der Schnur, in 6 Jahren noch nie eins gehabt. Aber gut ich weiß jetzt dass du die Schnur noch nie selber gefischt hast und hier einfach nur Stunk machen willst, weil du eigentlich keine Ahnung hast....


----------



## jkc (7. März 2016)

*AW: Weiche Schnur aufspulen*



jkc schrieb:


> ...aber "gut" und "schlecht" liegt ja im Auge des Betrachters...|supergri



Da merkt man´s gerade.

Auch was Langlebigkeit angeht ist die Technium nicht die schlechteste. Für mich aber irrelevant, weil selten ein Füllung länger als 1 Saison gefischt und immer fleißig weg geschnitten wird.

Grüße JK


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (18. März 2016)

*AW: Weiche Schnur aufspulen*

Welche Shimano mono ist denn momentan die neuste und vielleicht auch beste  ?


----------

